# Sticky  Member Disputes And Grievances



## John_D

It has come to our attention that there has been/is some ill-feeling between various members here. Some is evident from posts, some not so publicly. One of the roles the mods/admins have to take on is keeping the peace on the open forum. If there's a 'battle' going on, that usually (but not always) means removing all the posts which are not on the thread's topic. 

A little guidance: a member can report a post but, if they do, then best not to get involved in, or continue, an argument with the member whose post they report. If it just turns into a 'slanging match' then remember, it takes two to tango and who started it becomes irrelevant as far as we are concerned.

Now,there are two sections about how this discussion site is to be (and not to be) used, and the kinds of topics and behavior which are off limits. These are under the forums "Policies and Terms of Use" and "Forum Rules of Conduct". These extracts are particularly relevant:



> ....We require civil and ethical conduct on all forums. Personal attacks on other members, or pigeons.biz itself or its moderators and administrators, will not be tolerated. If asked, you will yield to the requests of the forum moderators and administrators.
> 
> ....You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use this BB to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, abusive, vulgar, hateful, harassing, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy or otherwise violative of any law.


Regarding the above: 

If anyone has a problem with another member's post(s), then please* report the post yourself* by clicking on the red warning triangle icon above the post. Be specific in your objection to the post. Alternatively, use the contact form. 

This also applies to visitor messages posted on another member's public profile page. The receiving member can use the facility to report a message they object to.

The private message and email facilities are quite different. No member of the team has access to these, therefore they cannot be monitored. That said, please be aware that these are facilities provided as part of this board and any abuse of them as described above can be reported to the team, if the receiving member so chooses. *To do so the PM or email must be forwarded in its entirety to one or more of the moderator/admin team, not just quoted. *


Note: 



> ....Although this BB does not, and cannot, review the messages posted, nor is responsible for the contents of these messages, we, at this BB, reserve the right to delete any message for any, or no, reason whatsoever.


----------



## cwebster

John, thank you!


----------



## John_D

A further note:

If members want to discuss, privately, among themselves some issue they may have with another member or members, that's their privilege. But ... if they feel they have a just complaint (see first post) then *the aggrieved individual him/her self needs to report the offending post(s).*

Reported posts are only seen by the mod/admin team, so there is no question of anyone 'putting themselves in the firing line', although if the aggrieved member has had a more public dispute with the 'offender' then they can obviously hazard a guess if we agree that some action needs to be taken.


----------

